# BigBoi BlowR Mini any good?



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I currently have a Metrovac sidekick which is great but I find with my new car I need something more powerful but this side of sensible in terms of price and size, With BF discount I can get the BigBoi for £127.50 but wanted opinions from owners on how it performs. I am well aware dog dryers are popular but tend to be bulky and less than paint friendly nozzles etc. 

Also the Sidekick is crazy loud and the BigBoi is supposedly quieter, is it?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Interested in the thoughts on this also as ive been contemplating an upgrade of my sidekick also recently.

Sorry i cant offer any advice though


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Just read the spec on Ultimate Finish website, seems a nice bit of kit, so I'd also be interested in opinions.:thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Good to know I’m not alone in wondering.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

May I suggest you all consider saving up for a bit longer and get one of these:

https://www.cardryers.co.uk/Master-Blaster-Car-Dryer-30.php

I've just been using mine on my van. I've had it for several years now and although you might think it's a bit over the top when you've not got one, I can assure you once you take the plunge, you'll think it's completely essential. They're absolutely brilliant.

Once you've got over the price, you'll find there's no need to spend money on water filters or, most of the time, drying towels either. Yes, they are quite loud, but you can always wear ear defenders.

Just don't switch it on near a narrow boat with freshly painted stern bands in a dusty dry dock though (guess how I know....)


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

The Autoexpress review seems to say what I half expected in that it’s not great at large panels. Still it would be nice to know how much of an improvement over the Sudekick it is. I also see Bruhl make one that looks very similar.


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

Jim at White details uses this,

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...N=B005GK3YKC&linkCode=as2&tag=whitedetails-21


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I got this on on eBay just before crimbo last year when offer was on for about £130
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bruhl-MD...885941?hash=item4b421f2a75:g:yw0AAOSwkela5fPB
2 settings on it & on number 2 it is powerful enough to blow water off the Rangerover sport in a couple of minutes

Andy


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Tyrefitter said:


> I got this on on eBay just before crimbo last year when offer was on for about £130
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bruhl-MD...885941?hash=item4b421f2a75:g:yw0AAOSwkela5fPB
> 2 settings on it & on number 2 it is powerful enough to blow water off the Rangerover sport in a couple of minutes
> 
> Andy


The roof on my E Pace and inner rear tailgate is where I am finding it takes time so your comment on a slightly larger vehicle is welcome. Think I'm either spending the extra cash or carrying on with the sidekick.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

The metro blasters are ok but mine keeps on falling over when moving around the car, needs a better stand/base/wheels


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

I picked up one of these yesterday and it blows a serious amount of air.

100760 MERRY TOOLS Air Leaf Dust Blower Electric Inflator 550W Large Volume https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKXW44G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_5sN-Bb0ATDGJV


----------

